# Someone needs to calm this ****ing guy down



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rs.../ap/20080813/ap_on_go_pr_wh/us_russia_georgia


WTF is our president thinking "demanding" anything ? ? ? ? Doesn't he remember how it went when he sent that idiot rice over there and she said that Russia needed to sell it's natural resources and the Russian president took it badly and said "you want them ? Come and take them" So much for Diplomacy, where does she,we whatever get off "telling" the leader of another country what to do like this ??????? What is gonna happen when the guy tells President Bush to **** himself ? ? ? ? We go to Georgia and fight some more ? ? ? What are we, Ritchie Ritch ? ? ? Enough for ****s sake, I cannot concentrate on making fun of dog people with this shit going on.](*,) :lol: 

How the **** do we get into situations like this over and over ?????????? Gotta stop hiring these retards to run the country.......wait a minute, don't we have another couple retards fighting for the job???????? This sucks, I am so unhappy.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry jeff, i was brought up that politics and religion are not discussed in "polite company". so i caan't go there. upper new england DAR, etc., etc. 

doesn't mean i don't have my opinions, just that i don't discuss them w/many ppl. especially a known radical like you


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not from the New England area, although I hear it's beautiful. One of these days I'll get my visa (do I still need one for going north of the mason/dixon?) At any rate, a good ole Southern boy doesn't discuss politics or religion either. I mean how much discussion could there be with everone being Baptist and Southern Democrat. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG david--have you ever tried being a Catholic in S. Carolina????? my Dad warned me about it when we moved down there.... thank heavens my GSDxRottie at least kept the 7th Day Adventists away ('course she kept them away even up north). the Baptists were friendly though.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Nah, we have Hungarian and Lutheran (Gabor) and Italian/Catholic (me) down here, about 20 minutes from David...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

but Sue, you have a bunch of big bad dogs..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is so obvious that I need to be in politics. There is avoidance for good measure built into our society for ****s sake.

How cool woulod that be, send Delta to take out PETA, and use their money and orginization to FIGHT BSL.

Oh well, I tried, I am not sure where he got off demanding, as all that has happened on his watch is that he couldn't remember that we crushed the Russians financially in Afghanistan by making them do what we are doing right now.........but what the **** do I know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How cool woulod that be, send Delta to take out PETA, and use their money and orginization to FIGHT BSL..


I like it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well then, I will be looking for your vote soon LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

" Bullying and intimidation are not acceptable ways to conduct foreign policy in the 21st century."

http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/releases/2008/08/20080815.html

---

I couldn't agree more and it is what I've been preaching for many years.

President Bush seems to be a very reasonable chap doesn't he.

;-)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

here's my generic thought as of 8-16-08. this stuff with the russians scares me a lot. but what do i know? grew up in the cold war, and our troops are committed elsewhere (ie, my son), at the moment. i'm just now (duh) beginning to doubt Putin's (sp?) dedication to "democracy". would that be the KGB's idea of it? and just what is THAT??

and what is MORE scary is that i think i follow world politics more than most of the ppl in this country. and i'm a dummy.

oh--i can't talk about politics in polite company, so i quit, i'm going to the fALL-OUT SHELTER NOW.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> OMG david--have you ever tried being a Catholic in S. Carolina????? my Dad warned me about it when we moved down there.... thank heavens my GSDxRottie at least kept the 7th Day Adventists away ('course she kept them away even up north). the Baptists were friendly though.


I'm married to a Catholic, (that really made the family happy). Worse yet, a liberal to boot. ha ha. As you can imagine, we do not discuss politics in this house. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, then instead of politics, lets talk about how our government deems it necessary to keep feeding us two huge piles of shit to choose from ? ? ? ? 

Honestly, what ****ing idiot would want to run for president after this cluster**** ? ? ? ? How the heck are you gonna even not look like a jackass ? ? ? ? 

LUCY !! ! ! ! ! YOU GOT SOME SPLAININ TO DO ! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jeff--who voted "our goverment" into power? and who can vote them out??

david--yeah, i believe it  

and i thought i wasn't gonna get INTO this discussion....oops. my bad...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love a "pre" vote, when they get down to just two candidates. Sometimes the choice is horse shit, or monkey shit........far from the best and the brightest.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i was brought up that politics and religion are not discussed in "polite company".


Politics doesn't have anything to do with the fact that Bush, as a person, is a moron.

I'm just waiting for the Russians to counter back and tell him that they will pull out of Georgia as soon as we pull all our troops out of the Middle Eastern countries. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

My thoughts even though I'm not an American .. but face it what America does on the world stage has to be taken notice of for better or worse. 

My thoughts there hasn't been a American President since Kennedy (though President Raygun was close) that has the balls and smarts to not blink and do the right thing in a situation like this. The knee-jerk reaction by Condi Rice and the in power warhawks poised to strike, is comical at best. The right thing is to back off as it isn't the wests fight. 

I wish the western media had the same enthusiasm for demanding the pull out of US troops from Iraq, asking on a daily basis why they haven't left yet etc. 

I don't have to say it, but those in the know are probably laughing and ripping their sides when they hear any US admin. official talking about how you don't invade other states and how bla bla bla...my God, the level of hypocrisy is so pungent I really don't understand how these people were voted in a second time around. At this point the response from the 'West' has been so muddled, pathetic and impotent that I don't even need to defend Russia's actions which if you followed the crisis starting at day 1 will know everything they've done is legitimate. 

Quite frankly the Russians should play a tit for tat. They'll pull from Georgia when the US pulls from Iraq, imagine the media trying to spin that one haha. Well don't expect any more cooperation at the UNSC, Iran just received the greatest gift it could ask for which is total immunity at the UN and maybe a membership in the Shanghai Cooperative Organization aka NATO's rival.

Pretty scary stuff at best.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought it was just because of the Olympics


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Jeff,
This is America. You can write in anybody you think is more qualified to hold office. Heck, kick off their campaign right here!

Sure I'll look at more choices, what cha got?
Randy


----------

